

Ask HN: How many privacy extensions? - Havoc

I&#x27;ve been adding privacy related addons to my browser (adblock, Disconnect, Ghostery and now Privacy Badger).<p>With the addition of Privacy Badger I&#x27;m starting to think I need a more structured approach.<p>Does running multiple extensions make sense? Which combination?<p>Its getting to a point where I can no longer confidently decide on my own &amp; would like to hear what HN thinks.
======
valarauca1
The problem is as you add more and more security items you lose your ability
to surf a lot of websites. For example a lot of websites that protect me from
being hacked, or tracked. Make it impossible for be to banking from firefox,
or even pay my phone bill.

The problem is you have to balance the loss of functionality (I.E.: Noscript
which breaks half the web), for extra security and lack of tracking.

A lot of the functionality and adblock can be implemented in your host file
via [http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/)

:.:.:

Really a single easy to use option pane should be implemented by the browser
not addons, but Google nor Microsoft nor Apple has any motivation to do this.

~~~
Havoc
> you lose your ability to surf a lot of websites

I must admit I've not encountered this yet [1]? I've literally never
experienced any loss of core functionality? Like none...

Disclaimer: I'm in ZA...so its quite possible that the US guys are suffering
from the bleeding edge effects here while I'm not.

1) Disqus comments aside....ghostery doesn't like those.

